# GFK-Becken "neu" streichen???



## larwi (25. März 2012)

Hallo,
ich würde gerne meinem GFK-Teichbecken einen neuen Anstrich verpassen.
Welche Farbe ist denn geeignet?
Im Netz konnte ich bisher nichts passendes finden.

Besten DANK für Eure Tipps.


----------



## Zermalmer (25. März 2012)

*AW: GFK-Becken "neu" streichen???*

Hallo larwi,
GFK einfach nur streichen ist so nicht drin...bzw. kann man machen, aber dann blättert es mit Sicherheit irgendwann.

Man möge mich korrigieren, wenn ich das falsch wiedergebe, aber man könnte ein GFK Becken anschleifen und dann komplett neu mit Versiegelung versehen.

Ist das Becken extrem verkratzt, oder warum willst Du es neu 'streichen'?


----------



## Plastikfern (26. März 2012)

*AW: GFK-Becken "neu" streichen???*

Hallo Iarwi,

da hat Zermalmer Recht,

1) Abwaschen mit Wasser und trochnen lassen,
2) Komplett abschleifen und wenn möglich gleichmässig,
3) Entstauben
4) Topcoat aufbringen

Hier ein Teich einmal anders, in GRAU, war am Anfang nicht davon überzeugt, aber Heute finde ich den Teich einmalig mit GRAU und nicht immer schwarz, wie die meisten Koiteiche

Viel Spass beim Renovieren deines Teiches
Fernand


----------



## larwi (26. März 2012)

*AW: GFK-Becken "neu" streichen???*

...vielen DANK für die Antworten.

Das bereits bestehende GFK-Becken ist nicht undicht oder beschädigt.
Ich wollte dem mittlerweile doch biss verblassten Teil wieder etwas schwarze Farbe verpassen.

Geht daher nicht schleifen und streichen (jedoch mit welcher Farbe)??

Nochmals DANK und Grüße


----------



## Zermalmer (26. März 2012)

*AW: GFK-Becken "neu" streichen???*

Hallo larwi,
klar geht schleifen und streichen... wie es ja auch Fernand bestätigt hat.

Der 'Haken' ist, dass Du es halt komplett schleifen musst und dann das Topcoat in gewünschter Farbe (grün, grau, schwarz...oder gar blau... oder was es noch so gibt) entsprechend aufbringst.

Und beim Schleifen Mundschutz nicht vergessen


----------

